# cpt for rhizotomy



## DevonaG (Feb 19, 2013)

Pt has lumbar facet syndrome - doc performed facet rhizotomies @ L3-4 facet complex, neural ablation.

Op note states "The patient was now turned towards the rhizotomy @ L3-4.  The Bovie was used to trace the pars interarticularis region of the L3 bilaterally and then down along the superior margin of the transverse process of L4 where the neurovascular bundle was clearly identified and directly ligated under visualization with Bovie electrocautery bilaterally.

The only rhizotomy I find in CPT is with a lami which provider did not do.  Is the rhizotomy now an injection that the needle jockeys use???  Hopefully someone can help on this one!


----------



## mmiscoe (Feb 16, 2015)

*Rhizotomy*

In the documentation I am reviewing and based on collateral research, the rhizotomy procedure is nothing more than a radiofrequency nerve destruction procedure.  As such, I would look to CPT 64635.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Feb 18, 2015)

I agree.
L3-4 would be one joint so code would be 63635


----------

